# Μνήμη



## Earion (May 26, 2010)

...Στα εκατομμύρια θεατές του _Αβατάρ _σε όλο τον κόσμο προστέθηκα κι εγώ. Ήμουν περίεργος να δω την «ταινία που θα αλλάξει τον κινηματογράφο».
...Όντως η τεχνική τελειότητα σε αφήνει άναυδο. Η αίσθηση του τρισδιάστατου καταργεί τη σύμβαση ότι «παρακολουθείς» μιαν αφήγηση. Δεν παρακολουθείς —βρίσκεσαι _μέσα_ στην ιστορία· αισθάνεσαι να σε ρουφάει ένας ολόκληρος κόσμος φτιαγμένος εκ του μηδενός. Υπήρξαν στιγμές που άπλωνα τα χέρια για να πιάσω τα γλυκούτσικα ζωάκια που πλανιόνται σαν «κλέφτες» στον αέρα και ακουμπούν στον ώμο των ηρώων.
...Από την άλλη, το περιεχόμενο δεν αντέχει σε συζήτηση. Η υπόθεση παιδαριώδης, το «ιδεολογικό» μήνυμα (σεβασμός στις άλλες κουλτούρες και στη Φύση) γελοίο. Ούτε ως αμερικάνικη αφέλεια, ούτε καν ως παραμύθι δεν πείθει. 

...Γι’ αυτό και με δυσπιστία προσέγγισα μια κριτική παρουσίαση της ταινίας από τη Βάνια Βέργου στη _Νέα Εστία_ (τεύχ. 1829, Ιανουάριος 2010, σσ. 164-167), η οποία βρίσκει κάμποσα καλά λόγια να πει. 

...Μνημονεύει πρώτα την ολοφάνερη απόρριψη του πολεμοχαρούς πνεύματος της Αμερικής του Μπους, καθώς και τη «διάθεση διαχείρισης του ενοχικού συνδρόμου της Αμερικής απέναντι στην αποικιοκρατία και τη σκανδαλώδη απώθηση των αυτόχθονων Ινδιάνων», και αναγνωρίζει «μια υποταγή στην οικολογική μανία (ανάγκη, μόδα;) των ημερών μας». Επισημαίνει όμως ως αρετή της ταινίας το ότι «ενώ η τεχνολογία είναι στο επίκεντρο [όπως σε κάθε ταινία επιστημονικής φαντασίας], ταυτόχρονα είναι... αόρατη. Το τεχνολογικό θαύμα που επιτεύχθηκε ώστε να πάρουν σάρκα και οστά οι Νάβι και η Πανδώρα, μπορεί να είναι πολύπλοκο, σύνθετο και πρωτοποριακό, ταυτόχρονα όμως δεν φαίνεται. […] Άρα δεν πρόκειται για ένα απλοϊκό σενάριο, αλλά για ένα ταξίδι μέσα σε έναν κόσμο όπου ο ρομαντισμός των μύθων και των παραμυθιών υπερτερεί έναντι του κυνισμού της επιστημονικής φαντασίας».

...Δεν συμφωνώ με την παρατήρηση, ωστόσο στην επόμενη παράγραφο η κριτικός προχωρά και αναλύει ένα σημείο που με εντυπωσιάζει —κι αυτός είναι ο λόγος για τον οποίο κάνω εδώ αυτή την παρουσίαση.

...«Και μάλιστα ένας ρομαντισμός με βαθιές φιλοσοφικές αναζητήσεις». Πού βρίσκονται αυτές; Στο ότι «το πέρασμα του θνητού Τζέικ μέσω της ύπνωσης μέσα σε μια κάψουλα προκειμένου να μετενσαρκωθεί σε αβατάρ ενέχει μια πολύ σημαντική λεπτομέρεια: τη μεταφορά της μνήμης του ατόμου σε μιαν άλλη υπόσταση [...] Αντίστοιχα, στον πυρήνα του πολιτισμού των Νάβι και στην κύρια πηγή της Πανδώρας βρίσκεται το ιερό (σοφό) δέντρο. Ένας φορέας ουσιαστικά όλης της μνήμης αυτού του πλανητικού συστήματος, ο οποίος, αν καταστραφεί, αφανίζεται η Πανδώρα. Η μνήμη λοιπόν. Μόνο που, όπως εξετάζει σήμερα η βιολογία, *αν η επιστήμη καταφέρει να μεταφέρει τη μνήμη, αυτό θα σημάνει και τι τέλος του κόσμου*».

Διότι, όπως σχολιάζει ο βιολόγος Γιάννης Αμπατζίδης-Μιχαηλίδης, μεταπτυχιακός φοιτητής βιολογίας στο τμήμα Life Sciences του Πανεπιστημίου της Ουτρέχτης,
...αν η διατήρηση και μεταφορά της μνήμης ήταν εφικτή, λόγω της λαίμαργης ανθρώπινης φύσης, ο καθένας θα εκμεταλλευόταν το σύστημα για να διαιωνίσει την ύπαρξή του. Όταν θα γέρναγε, θα μεταβίβαζε τη συλλογικότητά του σε έναν επεξεργαστή και θα «κατέβαζε» (download) το «είναι» του στο σώμα του Μπραντ Πιτ, λόγου χάρη. Και το τρομακτικό είναι πως θα μπορούσε να το κάνει ατέρμονα. Δηλαδή, θα έπαυε να υπάρχει η έννοια της ζωής, καθώς η μνήμη-φάντασμα θα εξακολουθούσε να πηδάει από ξενιστή σε ξενιστή, ώσπου στο τέλος δεν θα υπήρχε η ανάγκη για αναπαραγωγή, έννοια βασικότατη στην εξελικτική βιολογία. Όχι μόνο γιατί χωρίς την αναπαραγωγή είμαστε καταδικασμένοι να πεθάνουμε, αλλά γιατί αυτή είναι που επιτρέπει την εξέλιξη του είδους με την ανταλλαγή γενετικού υλικού. Δηλαδή, αν μπορούσαμε να περνάμε από σώμα σε σώμα ως «εμπειρίες», αυτό θα σήμαινε το τέλος του κόσμου, γιατί απλούστατα ο κόσμος μας έχει σχεδιαστεί πάνω σε άλλες βάσεις. (Όπως συμβαίνει και με το ταξίδι στο χωροχρόνο, το οποίο άπαξ και γίνει μετά δεν υπάρχει τίποτα, ούτε παρελθόν ούτε παρόν ούτε μέλλον, μόνο ένα διαρκώς μεταβλητό σύστημα).
...Στα αβατάρ αυτό δεν συνέβη γιατί σεβόντουσαν αυτή τη δύναμη και δεν την εκμεταλλεύονταν. Όμως στο τέλος το έκαναν με καθαρά ιδιοτελή σκοπό.
...Γενικά, μια τόσο τεράστια δύναμη δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι καταστροφική. Η μνήμη είναι βασική, αλλά δεν μπορεί να διαφυλάσσεται αυτούσια. Αυτός είναι και ο σκοπός της παιδαγωγικής στη βιολογία. Δίνεις κάποια αρχική πληροφορία και στη συνέχεια το σύστημα, ο οργανισμός, παίρνει τη δική του κατεύθυνση και οδηγεί στην ποικιλία.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2010)

Οδηγεί σε απροσδόκητα αποτελέσματα η προσπάθεια να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα από τα σενάρια των ταινιών επιστημονικής φαντασίας. Κτγμ, αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά επίπεδα ανάγνωσης και τα βαθύτερα νοήματα (αν και όπου και εφόσον υπάρχουν) βασίζονται σε μεγάλο βαθμό στα σύμπαντα ε.φ. που έχουν πλαστεί από προηγούμενα έργα και βρίσκονται σε διαφορετικές δόσεις στο υποσυνείδητο του θεατή ή του αναγνώστη.

Στη συγκεκριμένη ταινία του Κάμερον, ακόμη δεν έχω ξεκαθαρίσει μέσα μου πόσες αναφορές σε προηγούμενα έργα ε.φ. αναγνώρισα --και με όσους συζήτησα το θέμα, καθένας αναγνώρισε κάτι άλλο. Άλλωστε το παραδέχτηκε και ο ίδιος ο σκηνοθέτης, που χαρακτήρισε το σενάριο κάτι σαν συμπίλημα από όλη την ε.φ. που έχει διαβάσει στη ζωή του.

Για το θέμα της μνήμης πάντως, που θέτει ο βιολόγος μας, και όπως θα έλεγε ο Κόμης Γκάιους Μπάλταρ, αυτά τα θέματα (μεταφορά μνήμης και συνείδησης, αναγέννηση του φθαρτού σώματος και συλλογική αθανασία κ.ά.) έχουν εκτεθεί και μελετηθεί εκτενώς στο σύμπαν του Battlestar Galactica (2004).


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2010)

Κάποιοι καλοί άνθρωποι συγκέντρωσαν εδώ δέκα πιθανές πηγές έμπνευσης για το σενάριο και τις εικόνες τού Άβαταρ, από κλασικά, όχι πολύ γνωστά έργα εφ. Ωραίο άρθρο, με χρήσιμες παραπομπές.
Για τον κόσμο της Πανδώρας, περισσότερα στην Pandorapedia.

Για την ψηφιοποίηση, τη μεταφορά και την αποθήκευση της ανθρώπινης συνείδησης εκτός σώματος κι ένα σενάριο για τον κόσμο που θα δημιουργούσε, μαζί με ταξίδια στον χωροχρόνο, κβαντομηχανική κ.α. προσφιλή θέματα της εφ, με πάμπολλες αναφορές σε λογοτεχνία και ποίηση (Ιλιάδα, Προυστ, Σαίξπηρ, κ.α.π.), έχει γράψει ο Dan Simmons στη διλογία του Ίλιον/Όλυμπος.
Δεν συνεχίζω, γιατί τέτοια κουβέντα θα την ήθελα μια καλοκαιρινή βραδιά με ξαστεριά, παρά θίν' αλός και μετά οίνου κεκραμένου, κατά προτίμηση.


----------



## Earion (Sep 26, 2015)

*Η αθανασία της μνήμης*

*Το DNA μας είναι ένας «σκληρός δίσκος» ο οποίος αποθηκεύει δεδομένα που μας αφορούν. Είναι δυνατόν να εγγράψουμε σε αυτό πληροφορίες για να τις κληροδοτήσουμε στις επόμενες γενιές;

* του Τάσου Καφαντάρη ΒΗΜΑScience 20 Σεπτεμβρίου 2015*

Το φυλαχτό του είναι μας
*
Αυτό που οι αρχαίοι θεωρούσαν φορέα της ύπαρξής μας στην όποια αθανασία ήταν η ψυχή. Η σύγχρονη όμως ιατρική έχει αποσαφηνίσει σε όλους ότι αυτό που πραγματικά ξεχωρίζει το ένα άτομο από το άλλο είναι η νοητική του συγκρότηση, οι σκέψεις που καθοδηγούν τις πράξεις του και οι μνήμες που καταγράφουν τις εμπειρίες του. Και όλα αυτά κατοικοεδρεύουν στον εγκέφαλο. Όπως λοιπόν το «μαύρο κουτί» ενός αεροπλάνου μπορεί να μας δείξει την όλη πορεία πτήσης του, έτσι και η μνήμη ενός ανθρώπου μπορεί να αποτελέσει το πραγματικά «άξιο να διαιωνιστεί» κομμάτι του.

Την απλή αυτή αλήθεια είχε διατυπώσει ο ψαγμένος Ρώσος συγγραφέας Βλαντιμίρ Ναμπόκοφ (1899-1977) με τα λόγια: «Χάνεις την αθανασία σου όταν χάνεις τη μνήμη σου». Αλλά την αντιλαμβάνονται από πρώτο χέρι και οι συγγενείς των ανθρώπων που πέφτουν θύματα της νόσου του Αλτσχάιμερ: με τον εγκέφαλο διάτρητο σαν σφουγγάρι, οι μνήμες χάνονται και τα αγαπημένα πρόσωπα γίνονται άγνωστα. Πολύ σύντομα όλοι οι συγγενείς νιώθουν ότι ο ασθενής «έχει φύγει» και ότι τίποτε στο σώμα εκείνο που συντηρούν με αγάπη και φάρμακα δεν εκπροσωπεί τον άνθρωπο που γνώριζαν.

Φιλοσοφικά το να διαφυλάξεις τη μνήμη ενός ανθρώπου με σκοπό μια μελλοντική αναβίωση της προσωπικότητας του είναι ένα θέμα που σηκώνει πολλή συζήτηση —όπως άλλωστε και το όλο ζήτημα της αθανασίας. Λειτουργικά όμως το θέμα έχει μια τεράστια γοητεία: αν οι μνήμες μας —άρα και οι γνώσεις και οι εμπειρίες μας— διοχετεύονταν στη μνήμη των απογόνων μας, όχι μόνο το «εγώ μας» θα γευόταν την αθανασία αλλά και οι απόγονοί μας θα εκκινούσαν τον δικό τους βίο από ένα εφαλτήριο με απίστευτα εμπλουτισμένο απόθεμα δεξιοτήτων. Τεχνικά ιδωμένο, μοιάζει με την επιφοίτηση που δέχεται το νέο μας κινητό τηλέφωνο όταν του μεταβιβάζουμε τις «επαφές» και το προγράμματα που είχαμε στην παλιά μας συσκευή.

Ένα ερώτημα που σίγουρα θα απαιτούσε απάντηση σε ένα τέτοιο υποθετικό σενάριο είναι το αν ο εγκέφαλος του νέου ανθρώπου θα «άντεχε την υπερφόρτωση μνήμης» με τη/τις μνήμες των προγόνων του. Το άμεσο όμως ερώτημα είναι προς το παρόν το αν «γίνεται να σώσεις τη μνήμη ενός ανθρώπου».

*Η μαγνητοταινία του **D**ΝΑ
*
Στις 17 Αυγούστου 2015 οι πολυπληθείς σύνεδροι του 250ού Συνεδρίου της Αμερικανικής Ένωσης Χημικών (ACS) άκουσαν τους ερευνητές του Πολυτεχνείου της Ζυρίχης (ΕΤΗ) να τους διαβεβαιώνουν πως το μόνο υλικό που μπορεί να διατηρήσει αναλλοίωτη την πληροφορία που καταγράφεται σε αυτό είναι το... DΝΑ, η γνωστή «αλυσίδα της ζωής».

Όπως εξήγησε ο δρ *Ρόμπερτ Γκρας, *«λίγο μετά την ανακάλυψη της διπλής έλικας ως αρχιτεκτονικής του DΝΑ, καταλάβαμε ότι η γλώσσα κωδικοποίησης της φύσης είναι πολύ παρόμοια με τη δυαδική γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιούμε στους υπολογιστές. Όπως σε έναν σκληρό δίσκο Η/Υ χρησιμοποιούμε 0 και 1 για την αναπαράσταση των δεδομένων, στο ΟΝΑ έχουμε τέσσερα νουκλεοτίδια: τα Α, C, Τ και G. Αλλά το DΝΑ έχει δύο σημαντικά πλεονεκτήματα σε σχέση με τους σκληρούς δίσκους: το μέγεθος και την αντοχή. Ένας σκληρός δίσκος με βιβλία μπορεί να χωρέσει ως και πέντε terabytes πληροφοριών, που θα τα διατηρήσει ως το πολύ 50 χρόνια. Αντίθετα, κάποια γραμμάρια DΝΑ θα μπορούσαν να αποθηκεύσουν περισσότερα από 300.000 terabytes και, όπως αποδεικνύουν τα αρχαιολογικά ευρήματα παλαιοντολογικού DΝΑ, να τα διατηρήσουν για εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες χρόνια».

Μέχρι στιγμής η ομάδα του Γκρας έχει καταγράψει σε DΝΑ 83 kilobytes πληροφοριών που περιλαμβάνουν τον Κώδικα του Αρχιμήδη (που βρέθηκε στο παλίμψηστο του 10ου αιώνα) και το Ελβετικό Ομοσπονδιακό Σύνταγμα του 1291. Για να διαπιστώσουν την αντοχή της καταγραφής έκλεισαν το DΝΑ σε σφαιρίδια σιλικόνης και τα θέρμαναν στους 71 βαθμούς Κελσίου για μία εβδομάδα, πράγμα που ισοδυναμεί με το να έχουν εκτεθεί στους 50 βαθμούς Κελσίου επί 2.000 χρόνια. Όταν άνοιξαν τα σφαιρίδια και αποκωδικοποίησαν το DΝΑ, τα κείμενα βρέθηκαν χωρίς σφάλματα.

(...) Πάντως, ας μη βιαστούν μερικοί να θεωρήσουν ότι η καταγραφή της δικής τους μνήμης θα είναι πολύ σύντομα εφικτή: ξέχωρα από το ζήτημα απορρόφησης της από τον δικό τους εγκέφαλο —που δεν έχει λυθεί—, η εγγραφή στο DΝΑ μερικών megabytes δεδομένων κοστίζει κάποιες χιλιάδες ευρώ, καταπώς είπε ο δρ. Γκρας.

*Η εικασία της γενετικής μνήμης
*
Εφόσον λοιπόν το τέλειο υλικό απομνημόνευσης πληροφοριών είναι η ίδια η «αλυσίδα της ζωής», το DΝΑ, αναρωτιέται κανείς αν υπάρχει από τη φύση η εγγενής δυνατότητα καταγραφής μνήμης στο γενετήσιο υλικό που διαθέτουν οι δύο γονείς για τη δημιουργία νέας ζωής. Διαθέτουμε, δηλαδή, ένα «βιολογικό μαγνητόφωνο» που δεν έχουμε αποκτήσει ακόμη τον έλεγχο λειτουργίας του;

Κοντά σε ένα τέτοιο συμπέρασμα έφθασαν πρόπερσι οι ερευνητές Μπράιαν Ντίας και Κέρι Ρέσλερ του Πανεπιστημίου Έμορι των ΗΠΑ, όταν τα πειράματά τους σε ποντίκια έδειξαν πως ένα τραυματικό γεγονός μπορεί να επηρεάσει το DΝΑ στο σπέρμα και να αλλάξει τον εγκέφαλο και τη συμπεριφορά των επόμενων γενεών. (…) Η έκθεσή τους κατέληγε με τη σημείωση: «Οι εμπειρίες ενός γονέα, ακόμη και πριν από τη σύλληψη, σαφώς επηρεάζουν τόσο τη δομή όσο και τη λειτουργία του νευρικού συστήματος των επόμενων γενεών».

Έχουμε λοιπόν ισχυρές ενδείξεις για την «κληροδότηση μνήμης», αλλά μέσω ποιου μηχανισμού γίνεται η εγγραφή της;

*Η χαρτογράφηση της μνήμης
*
Ας ρίξουμε λοιπόν άλλη μια ματιά στα «χαρτιά που έχουμε στα χέρια μας». Έχουμε το τέλειο υλικό απομνημόνευσης (το DNA), έχουμε τον μηχανισμό εγγραφής μνήμης και τη δυνατότητα μεταβίβασης της (γενετική μνήμη). Αλλά τι ακριβώς θα μεταβιβάσουμε; Χρειαζόμαστε οπωσδήποτε μια _εγκεφαλική __Google_ —μια «μηχανή αναζήτησης αναμνήσεων» για τον εγκέφαλο του ανθρώπου.

Στις 10 Αυγούστου 2015 ερευνητές του ελβετικού Πανεπιστημίου της Βασιλείας, υπό τους καθηγητές *Ντομινίκ ντε Κερβέν *και *Ανδρέα Παπασωτηρόπουλο, *δημοσίευσαν στο περιοδικό _«__PNAS__» _την πρώτη χαρτογράφηση των γονιδίων που εκκινούν τις διαδικασίες απομνημόνευσης.

(...)
*Το ξυπνητήρι του εμβρύου
*
Αν υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε έτοιμη τη συνταγή «μπολιάσματος μνήμης», μας μένει να ξεκαθαρίσουμε το πώς αυτή θα εκδηλωθεί στον «φορέα αθανασίας» της, στο έμβρυο του νέου ανθρώπου. Διότι, ίσως δεν το γνωρίζετε, κανείς μας δεν ξέρει ως τώρα το πώς ξεδιπλώνονται τα γονίδια σε ένα έμβρυο. Αλλά... λάθος: από τις 11 Σεπτεμβρίου 2015 έχουμε την απάντηση, δημοσιευμένη στο _«__Nature_ _Communications__», _από ερευνητές του σουηδικού Ινστιτούτου Καρολίνσκα που χαρτογράφησαν για πρώτη φορά τα γονίδια που αναπτύσσονται τις πρώτες ημέρες ζωής ενός ανθρώπινου γονιμοποιημένου ωαρίου.

Λάβετε υπόψη σας ότι συνολικά υπάρχουν περίπου 23.000 ανθρώπινα γονίδια. Όπως προέκυψε από την εν λόγω μελέτη, μόνο 32 από αυτά τα γονίδια ενεργοποιούνται δύο ημέρες μετά τη γονιμοποίηση, και μετά την τρίτη ημέρα φθάνουν στον αριθμό των 129 ενεργοποιημένων γονιδίων. Από αυτά, τα επτά είναι γονίδια των οποίων την ύπαρξη δεν γνωρίζαμε και τα οποία θεωρούνται το «κλειδί ανάφλεξης» για να ξεκινήσει η ανθρώπινη εμβρυική ανάπτυξη. Σημειώστε επίσης ότι οι ερευνητές ανακάλυψαν μια πρωτοφανή αλληλεπίδραση αυτών των νέων γονιδίων με το λεγόμενο «σκουπιδο-DNA»: τα περισσότερα γονίδια κωδικοποιούν πρωτεΐνες, αλλά υπάρχει μια σειρά επαναλαμβανόμενες αλληλουχίες DNA που δεν παράγουν τίποτε και θεωρούνται άχρηστες (junk DNA), αλλά στην πραγματικότητα έχουν σημαντικό ρόλο στη ρύθμιση της γονιδιακής έκφρασης. Στην παρούσα μελέτη οι ερευνητές κατέδειξαν ότι τα πρόσφατα ταυτοποιημένα γονίδια μπορούν να αλληλεπιδρούν με το «σκουπιδο-DNA» και ότι αυτό είναι απαραίτητο για την έναρξη της ανάπτυξης.

Δεδομένου ότι το «σκουπιδο-DNA» είναι το συντριπτικά πλειοψηφικό κομμάτι του ανθρώπινου γονιδιώματος (καταλαμβάνει το 91,8% του συνόλου!), έχουμε τώρα τον μέγα ύποπτο της εικασίας μας για τη δυνατότητα γενετικής μεταβίβασης μνήμης: είναι αυτός ο «άχρηστος χώρος» του DNA ο σκληρός δίσκος όπου εγγράφεται πληροφορία από τους γονείς για τα παιδιά; Και αν εκεί εγγράφεται η μνήμη (...) για τα ποντίκια, όπως είδαμε, γιατί να μην υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα εγγραφής πολύ περισσότερων «κληροδοτημάτων» για τα ανθρώπινα έμβρυα;

Για τη συνέχεια στη συγκλονιστική αυτή εικασία μην αμφιβάλλετε ότι θα έχουμε σίγουρα πολλές εξελίξεις. Ίσως μάλιστα ανακαλυφθεί σύντομα και «μηχανισμός συμπίεσης των δεδομένων» στο DNA, οπότε τα μεγάλα «εγώ» θα έχουν χώρο για πλήρη απομνημονεύματα... Μπορεί η αθανασία της ψυχής να είναι πολύ μεγάλο πράγμα, αλλά η αθανασία της μνήμης θα είναι ένα πράγμα τόσο δα μικρό —όσο μισή σταγόνα αίμα.


----------

